# Black Jeans



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Good Morning everyone!


Just wanted to share some pics of my Pumilio "Black jeans". I had them for about a year now, housed them in different vivs but was never successfull breeding them. Should I mention that they were bought as two pairs...

Here is now their latest home:

black jeans :: DSC03395.jpg picture by gluedl - Photobucket

The family moving in and exploring the viv (about 3 weeks ago):

black jeans :: DSC03393.jpg picture by gluedl - Photobucket

black jeans :: DSC03396.jpg picture by gluedl - Photobucket

black jeans :: DSC03415.jpg picture by gluedl - Photobucket

black jeans :: DSC03416.jpg picture by gluedl - Photobucket

black jeans :: DSC03421.jpg picture by gluedl - Photobucket

black jeans :: DSC03422.jpg picture by gluedl - Photobucket



This is what I foud today. I guess they finally feel comfy

black jeans :: DSC03426.jpg picture by gluedl - Photobucket



Have a nice day


gluedl


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice! Something you don't see often.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Very nice frogs, I love the intense red/orange color.
parla catala?


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

parla catala? 

Nope, only french, german, english, luxemburgish and bit of dutch


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Ah, Ok just wondering


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

Those are some amazing pics you took there. Congrats on finally getting some tads!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice frogs, love the tad shot!


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

Pictures say more then words:







































Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

As an update: I had no luck with them breeding yet to the end so I hope this 
will be the one:











This brom contains more tads at various stages, so I keep my fingers crossed...


Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Good deal man, let them keep them doing what they're doing!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great to see, but your frogs are not Black jeans, they are mancreek/ Almirantes


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

Gluedl has the COOLEST setups!!!! So...if I buy your plane ticket, would you move on over to the States? Heheheh 



Alex


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

> your frogs are not Black jeans, they are mancreek/ Almirantes


You sure are right about that Julio. My fault, I bought these as BlackJ and I was not aware about it at that time nor when I started this thread eek:ashamed...). 

So can I change the title of the thread? And if yes, how?





> So...if I buy your plane ticket, would you move on over to the States?


You would have to go cargo plane with all the herps..., what about a job, a green card, a place to sleep and so on?

Have a nice day

gluedl


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

only the mods can change the title for you


----------

